# Apple TV - can't move rented movies from MacBook>Apple TV



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

I have an Apple TV setup with a US address & US iTunes gift card. I have rented a few movies and it has been working great. One thing is not working though ...

I'm not able to move to my Apple TV movies that I rented with my MacBook.

When I try to move them to Apple TV syncing fails with a caution symbol. I click the symbol & get the following message;

"Bandits" was not copied to the Apple TV because the Apple TV could not contact the iTunes Music Store to authorize. Please check your internet connection, or try again later.

My internet connection is fine. I am able to rent movies with the Apple TV.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

I know that you aren't "allowed" to move a HD movie from ATV to any computer. Would that explain it?


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

interact said:


> I know that you aren't "allowed" to move a HD movie from ATV to any computer. Would that explain it?


That doesn't explain it, "Bandits" isn't HD, and I'm trying to move it from my MacBook to the ATV.

My MacBook and my ATV are definitely connected to the same network & I can rent movies on both, but I cant move a rented movie from my MB to ATV


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

*its working now - after authorization*

I figured out my problem. I had to authorize my computer again with the iTunes store. I guess this was necessary after setting up my new account with the US iTunes store. It is all working now, I am able to move my rented movies from my MacBook to my ATV.

I'm really liking my ATV!


----------

